# Bulova Moonwatch mod



## rafkar34

Hi!
I have looked at the original Moonwatch (the one sold for $1,65mln on auction) and came into idea that my Bulova could look quite similar  I haven't seen any mod like this on the net so I tried myself. 
The lume was mixed with some colour agent and acrylic hardener. The strap was made from an old baseball glove. 
Next I will damage the case a bit by putting it into contact with some marbles. I will also put some dust over the dial. 
I ordered another dial with old logo and no date window, I will use it in this project. 
What do you think? Would you wear it? 
The last photo shows the original astronaut's watch.


----------



## Quartersawn

It makes little sense to me for anyone to intentionally damage a watch. 

Watches collect their own scars over time. No need to hasten the process. If you want a watch that looks old then buy an old watch.


----------



## rafkar34

I am still considering damaging the case. Maybe will give up that idea. I'm totally into vintage watches so a bit damage done to the case makes the watch more beautiful in my eyes.


----------



## Sussa

I like the vintage lume, but damaging the case and adding dust goes a bit far for me. Kudos to you for trying to create a unique piece though!


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

Then I'm sorry that I'm about to cost you $68 for a reproduction strap. Absolutely love mine and it handles the weight of the watch excellently.

https://www.seb12100030.com/









On the Accutron/Bulova/Caravelle forum, there are a few posts where one member dyed the lume on theirs as well. One person also bought the new no-date dial from the black case and swapped it into the silver case. Bulova sold them the part, they didn't have to buy the second watch.


----------



## EnderW

Scratching my head here. What makes original moonwatch so desirable is its history and provenance. Intentionally damaging a new watch does not get any of it.
It's not like anyone will say " ooh is that the Bulova that went to the moon?"... more likely people will say "wth happened to your watch, take it in for service"


----------



## MissileExpert

I kind of like the lume mod, but distressing the watch doesn't appeal to me. I'm fairly certain the Bulova that made it to the moon looked pretty new while on the moon - the aging happened as it was neglected over the years up to the time it was sold.


----------



## obomomomo

Quartersawn said:


> It makes little sense to me for anyone to intentionally damage a watch.
> 
> Watches collect their own scars over time. No need to hasten the process. If you want a watch that looks old then buy an old watch.


Old Bulova Moonwatches are somewhat hard to find.


----------



## pickle puss

Great idea!! I think I'll dye my hair gray,start walking really slow, and leave my directional on even when I'm not turning.


----------



## obomomomo

I like it. I like the idea of playing around and customizing with an inexpensive affordable like that. Sure I'd wear it, why not? Anyway it's your watch to do with what you like. So if you like it, do it.


----------



## rafkar34

Ok I'm not doing it then. But the lume colour change makes it look exceptional among the others and in my opinion, it looks simply better than boring white indexes  It gives me a lot of pleasure looking at it now.


----------



## Trayn

Looking good! I really think the no date dial is going to make it look even better.


----------



## Ron521

The lume was not that color when it was new...that brownish/tan color is acquired from aging, although I'm not sure if modern lume formulas age in that same way. 

So, if you were trying to make your watch look old, you succeeded.


----------



## soaking.fused

markquartley4 said:


> Definately
> 
> (Not sure about my log in as I got locked out and had to create a new account)


Why not use the contact form to request access and assistance back into your account instead?

http://www.watchuseek.com/contact/

1. Members must limit their registration to one account. Multiple accounts can be removed without notice.


----------



## rafkar34

Rom, I know what you're saying about the lume colour. I've got a few vintage watches which lume aged this way and they look great for me! 
The Bulova looks way different now and I love it a lot!


----------



## azkid

I love the lume mod! That looks great! 

I really like those repro straps, second only to the original Velcro.


----------



## Burgs

No.

I would not do any of that.
I would not wear it under any circumstances.
It does not look like a modified anything.
It looks like it's been abused by somebody who can't take care of their property.


----------



## IAmScott

Something different, I like the idea. Most importantly, if you
like it that's all that matters. Mod on !


----------



## Relakst

When Fender came out with "road worn" guitars (intentionally beat up to look like they have been played hard), I thought that was the dumbest thing I had ever seen. *Fast Forward* I now own 4 "road worn" guitars and they are my favourites! They feel like a well-worn sweater and I don't have to expend any energy obsessing over not getting a scratch.

I really love the lume color change on that Moonwatch. Marking up the case makes me cringe a bit but I can see value in it!


----------



## brandon\

Burgs said:


> I would not do any of that.
> I would not wear it under any circumstances.


Would you could you in a box?
Would you could you with a fox?


----------



## wbird

I think it looks good, has an Omega vibe to it, and that's not a bad thing. I think it might have been a nice touch if you used the yellow lume on the hands also to complete the look, it looks nice on the chrono second hand.


----------



## peewee102

I Bulova made one with the colored indices and no date, I'd buy one.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

peewee102 said:


> I Bulova made one with the colored indices and no date, I'd buy one.


You can buy the silver case Moonwatch, purchase the no-date dial from the black case one directly from Bulova parts, and then get fancy with the lume mixing if you really want to.


----------



## DImGR

very nice


----------



## cuthbert

rafkar34 said:


> Rom, I know what you're saying about the lume colour. I've got a few vintage watches which lume aged this way and they look great for me!
> The Bulova looks way different now and I love it a lot!


I definitely like the patina BUT I think you should also apply it to the minutes and hours' hands.

I don't know why the original has them still white but it's weird.

And if somebody can find a movement with 12 hours chronograph that would be a nice addition too.

P.S. Today I wore for the first time the Bulova in a shopping mall...it fits. Barely.

I might get it, it's a solidly built watch but I am not a great fan of quartz chronographs with 1 hour counter and tenths of a seconds.


----------



## Emg66

cuthbert said:


> I definitely like the patina BUT I think you should also apply it to the minutes and hours' hands.
> 
> I don't know why the original has them still white but it's weird.
> 
> And if somebody can find a movement with 12 hours chronograph that would be a nice addition too.
> 
> P.S. Today I wore for the first time the Bulova in a shopping mall...it fits. Barely.
> 
> I might get it, it's a solidly built watch but I am not a great fan of quartz chronographs with 1 hour counter and tenths of a seconds.


Good looking


----------



## Shogun506

rafkar34 said:


> Rom, I know what you're saying about the lume colour. I've got a few vintage watches which lume aged this way and they look great for me!
> The Bulova looks way different now and I love it a lot!


Very nice strap combination


----------



## chawya22

Another strap option on eBay. https://www.ebay.com/itm/NASA-Astro...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## Tonystix

I've got to say, it sure is unique.


----------



## doggbiter

Yay to the vintage lume. Nay to all that other goofy "vintagizing." Just wear it for 50 years and it will get there.


----------



## mikejulietpapa

We were just having the same discussion over here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f705/new-bulova-moon-watch-adding-some-character-3265138.html as another WUS member had his lume "fauxtina-ed".

I also got word back from Bulova parts that you can order the no-date dial (with classic Bulova wordmark) for $40.

Reading through the comments, it sounds like a polarized bunch but I can't deny that I'm on the side of this fake aged look. Not to try and fool myself or anyone else that it's actually aged but I think it just truly looks better.


----------



## raf1919

OP, I like the mod.. any new updates on it or pics?


----------



## brandonskinner

Looks cool bro. I'm not sure I would intentionally add dust to the dial as that could creep into the movement but otherwise the only thing that matters is you are having fun with your watch and you don't try to sell it off later on as some unique vintage piece. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

The black LP has a better AR to the sapphire crystal as well as the different “no date” dial. It apprears that all new Bulova will be going back to the retro font on the name in the future. Citizen and others are trying to offload any old Accutron II or Precisionist that still have a tuning fork at the 12 o’clock position as well. 

Go figure. Prices on Precisionist watches has been jumping from high to low as people speculate. 

I wish they would release a proper Stainless with no date and the best AR sapphire that can wear a nice bracelet or straps. Is this too much to ask for? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fetasigma

I personally like it and I think you may have me sold on doing this as well. I had been thinking about it before I saw this post. I would age the lume on the hands as I think it would add some nice contrast. How much is the no date dial? That date has bothered me since I bought the watch since it is not on the original. I will leave mine on the steel bracelet and I wouldnt age the case either if I were you.

Here is my 69 speedie with authentic patina, I was thinking of something kinda like that. Note how nice the contrast looks on the hands. 


Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit

obomomomo said:


> I like it. I like the idea of playing around and customizing with an inexpensive affordable like that. Sure I'd wear it, why not? Anyway it's your watch to do with what you like. So if you like it, do it.


This is what im thinking too! you do you man and for get it! it looks GREAT!!! if you wanna "distress" the thing DO IT. cool project


----------



## jonbe67

rafkar34 said:


> Hi!
> I have looked at the original Moonwatch (the one sold for $1,65mln on auction) and came into idea that my Bulova could look quite similar  I haven't seen any mod like this on the net so I tried myself.
> The lume was mixed with some colour agent and acrylic hardener. The strap was made from an old baseball glove.
> Next I will damage the case a bit by putting it into contact with some marbles. I will also put some dust over the dial.
> I ordered another dial with old logo and no date window, I will use it in this project.
> What do you think? Would you wear it?
> The last photo shows the original astronaut's watch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hodonkee

EnderW said:


> Scratching my head here. What makes original moonwatch so desirable is its history and provenance. Intentionally damaging a new watch does not get any of it.
> It's not like anyone will say " ooh is that the Bulova that went to the moon?"... more likely people will say "wth happened to your watch, take it in for service"


...I don't understand why you care so much about what a stranger does with his own watch!
When I say I don't understand; they're not empty words. I ʀᴇᴀʟʟʏ do not understand.


----------

